

Koinify: The Future of Crypto Crowd Funding - oneplus
http://koinify.com/

======
taariqlewis
The Koinify team are great guys doing great work. Glad to see them launched
and moving on up.

------
GnazaGuru
Made an account just after seeing this. Been trying to find a way to invest my
Bitcoin in projects like these. Thanks for the share, I signed up for the
newsletter.

------
CryptoKiller
When do they launch? No launch date posted, and just a landing page doesn't
answer all my questions.

~~~
oneplus
Not sure, I see its not posted also. Maybe somebody should shoot them a
message asking.

------
dsterry
Looks like they're using Counterparty which runs on the Bitcoin network and
blockchain.

~~~
oneplus
Yup, wonder the decision making process behind choosing Counterparty vs.
Mastercoin

~~~
dsterry
It's a good question. I haven't seen them in the Counterparty forums or
Bitcointalk thread. I own some XCP but no MC. My reasoning is because XCP had
proof of burn and has seen steady dev progress. Sometimes, millions in funding
cause more problems for a project than it solves.

~~~
oneplus
I like XCP over MC also, but they both have their pros and cons. I like the
analogy though, so true!

------
dsterry
OP, how did you hear about this company? Can't find any stories mentioning it.

~~~
oneplus
I saw them trending on AngelList. I know, I can't find much either, hopefully
they'll start popping up more in the news / outlets soon.

------
Zabbbbb
What's the difference between this and Swarm Corp?

~~~
oneplus
They didn't issue a coin like Swarm did, no advertise as crypto-equity (get
into legal run-ins) - these guys seem to be doing it in a legal, clean cut
manner - raising money for crypto projects.

------
harryjohn
Shut up and take my money!!

